
Fast AMF0 library written in pure TypeScript - Zaseth
https://github.com/Zaseth/AMF0-TS
======
tonetheman
If only somewhere on the page it explained WTF amf0 is ...

~~~
dragonwriter
My guess is that the people a fast amf0 library is trying to reach know what
amf0 is.

For the rest of us, there's always
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Action_Message_Format](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Action_Message_Format)

